# working line springer spaniels



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

what are peoples opinions on these dogs i recently saw some on an english police dog show(called bring in the dogs) where they were being used for detection and there activity level and drive seemed really high and some serious drive for a ball obviously there are still good ones available.

Have many here seen good drivey ones.???


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you mean 'send in the dogs?'  

I have seen some really nutty springers, very fast and very ball driven, they seem to be used quite often as sniffer dogs in the UK, they use working cocker spaniels too (think one of them is called Diesel in that programme)


----------



## Chris Flegler (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Brad,

If you want to find out more of the type Springers you see on that show then contact Dennis Gallagher. He has imported working lines into Australia from UK Police Departments. I beleive Dennis is an ex UK Police Officer so he has good contacts for the best bloodlines. 

[email protected]

Cheers

Chris


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep thats the one Fiona send in the dogs lol.And i agree really toey fast little dogs with nice drive.And diesel from the show is an awesome little dog i was really impressed by him but didnt realise he was a cocker! wow i thought they were useless show dogs but he rocks and is obsessed by the "game" and now after looking further into it the working cocker looks nothing like a show cocker thats why i didnt pick it and thought they were springers.

Thanks Chris for the contact glad to know we have those lines available here.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are English Cockers. They don't look like American cockers. Stories about Springers go back from the 20's on forward and most of them were how you idin't mess with some of those springers because they would get you.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The only handler agressive dog we ever owned was an ESS from field lines. Tore up my husband pretty good after he tried the alpha roll (this was back in the early 80s when it was the thing to do.


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Those are English Cockers. They don't look like American cockers. Stories about Springers go back from the 20's on forward and most of them were how you idin't mess with some of those springers because they would get you.


True English cockers loolk nothing like American cockers, but there are also showline and working line between the English breed. The working line are (as always lol) much bigger and less drivey.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I've read the English cocker spaniel is the most likely breed to bite.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/2446254/Is-this-the-worlds-most-dangerous-dog


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

fiona gilmore said:


> True English cockers loolk nothing like American cockers, but there are also *showline and working line between the English breed*.


Yep. And the working line cockers look nothing like the showlines.











> The working line are (as always lol) much bigger and less drivey.


Eh?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

brad robert said:


> what are peoples opinions on these dogs i recently saw some on an english police dog show(called bring in the dogs) where they were being used for detection and there activity level and drive seemed really high and some serious drive for a ball obviously there are still good ones available.
> 
> Have many here seen good drivey ones.???


A working bred ESS makes a great detection dog. Crazy levels of drive, great endurance, great agility, easy to pick up and put into relatively small places etc.


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Ian Forbes said:


> Yep. And the working line cockers look nothing like the showlines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I meant the showline are normally bigger and less drivey! #-o


----------

